

Papers on MapReduce algorithms - jashmenn
http://atbrox.com/2010/02/12/mapreduce-hadoop-algorithms-in-academic-papers-updated/

======
mwexler
FYI, Norton Internet Security blocked this page on my Windows Vista box:

"Suspicious Web Page Blocked

You attempted to access:

​ http:​//atb​rox.c​om/20​10/02​/12/m​apred​uce-h​adoop​-algo​rithm​s-in-​
acade​mic-p​apers​-upda​ted/

For your protection, this web page has been blocked and submitted for review.
Visit Symantec to learn more about phishing and internet security. "

YMMV.

~~~
amund
Please let me know if you figure out the reason for that, so we can fix it if
it has any actual problems.

(note: I wrote the posting)

~~~
mwexler
It appears to now load fine. Unclear why it occurred before, but is now off
the NIS list.

~~~
amund
thank, perhaps it was due to an unusual traffic spike for a small site and
that the words malware, spam and botnets occur in paper titles on the page?

